# Lily is limping



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I noticed last night after grooming Lily that she is limping. It looks like it is one of her front legs, but I cannot tell which one. I thouht maybe I had cut a pad or a quick, but her paws appear to be fine upon manipulation. DH says he noticed a little limp from her yesterday am, but since it was raining I did not have her outside much. By last night she was limping REAL bad, but seems better and is only slightly limping this am. So that tells me that is mostly likely is muscular and will try to limit her activity today. Any suggestions??


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I think you are right, limiting her activity today..She might of just turned it the wrong way...I'd give her a day of just resting and see if it gets better.

I just paid over $200 to find out Axl, had just hurt her leg while playing fetch. But she is all better now.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor Lilly. I know freddie was limping once when he slipped on my tile and his patella poppedk out. Once his ligaments got stronger, it stopped. Maybe she injured an elbow? Maybe worth a visit to the vet. Keep me posted.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

My little Buff was limping for a few days. We took her to the vet and they said she just strained herself jumping on something. If it doesn't get better in a few days, take her to a vet to ease your mind. If it's already getting better it's probably something similar


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor Lily Bean, hope it's just a little muscle strain. If it persists let the vet take a look, but it sounds like she is starting to feel better already. Keep us posted.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think I have sympathy pains for Lilly today! I cannot walk today (weird pain in my rt. let above my ankle :frusty Poor Lilly  Maybe she strained herself playing somehow? I doubt you cut her, you would've seen the blook on her light fur. They just get hurt sometimes. One time Gucci underestimated a jump and nailed herself right in the chest, I know she was hurting for a few days. If she's not better by Monday, or seems to get worse, I'd take her in for an xray/exam.

:grouphug:

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, much to hubbys chagrin, I told him that she must be gated somwhere in the house today so they dont do the RLH game on and off the furniture. And I am making him carry her up and down the stairs too - Hopefully that will give her time to heal. If not, off to the vet we go!! Here I was saving $ on grooming - to pay the vet!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, can your vet give you some Anti-inflametory--- might slow her down a bit too. Was it Lily that was on anti-inflametory when you were on vacation this summer? 

good luck-keep us posted (maybe she is just taking on your pain since you are now feeling better  yeah laurie,  poor lily )


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So true - oh my gosh I would never wish my episodes on my poor puppies. No she was not on them before, just calming drugs for the drive to vacation. That might be an option, I guess I will see how she is when I get home from work today. I love days like this, rainy, I put the fire on, and she curls up on her elevated bed in front of the fire. So hopefully we will have a quiet afternoon and evening tonight and she will heal. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurie, they did give Miss Axl a anti-inflamatory shot, and she was walking on her leg again the next day..

OHH, a fire that sounds nice..we have had over 8 inches of rain in the last 3 days, and it's cold..I think I will go spend the day with Lily..I can sit with her by the fire and read her a good dog book..


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope little Lilly feels better soon.....I am sure she just need to rest a little....keep us posted!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurie,
hope by the time you get home little Lily will feel much better already. I think you're doing the right thing to limit her activities, I'd continue over the WE too. If she sprained her leg, it will sure take a little more than just one day to heal completely. If she still has issues on Sunday, I'd take her to the Vet on Monday.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That was my plan. Keep her calm for a few days and by Monday, I will call the vet. I am sure it is just a strain/sprain as in the mornings after laying in crate all night, she is much better, it seems to get worse thruout the day.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Laurie, 
So sorry to here Lily is limping, hopefully she will be better soon. Was it Lily that was limping on your vacation also? I thing if you limit her movement some, she will get better soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow you guys have much better memories than I do. You are right, Lily did limp a bit on vacation!! Yikes I forgot, what a crappy Mom I am!! She did heal with no intervention so maybe it is the same thing. I hate to see her limp, if makes me sad but she does not seem to be bothered by it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Lily :hug:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Get well soon Lily! Geez, the way these little clowns RLH it's actually amazing they all aren't limping!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Lily!! Hope she is better soon!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Hope to hear that Lily is better soon. I know how worrisome these things can be. It does sound promising that she's improved. Sending healing thoughts your way! :hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, it sounds like you're doing everything right - checking her feet for something obvious first, and now limiting her activity. Restricting her from any jumping and running for at least 48 hours is one of the best ways to let an unknown strain have a little time to heal, but waiting until Monday will ensure you've done what you can.

One tip: When she needs to go outside for her potty activities, if you put her on a leash, and carry her down any steps, you will also keep her from being able to run off with the others to play. It will be a few days of inconvenience for you too, but it will keep her limited so whatever it is can heal.

After she is better, you may want to have your vet check her patellas on her next scheduled visit.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you should really try to limit her steps like Kimberly is saying. My vet was saying how unnatural it is for the little guys to do stairs. I live up in the mountains now and have a lot of steps to/from our house so we carry the girls. If you really watch them do stairs, I could see why they can get hurt!

Get well Lilly!
Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

OOOHHH Lily Girl - Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope Lily feels better soon! :hug: She probably just sprained something, but you are being a great mom, Leslie and watching her! I agree, if she's not better by Monday then you should take her to the vet, but hopefully she will be well by then!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am trying to keep her calm, and she is walking better already, but she just got challenged by Logan to a game of RLH & she took him up on it. My guys will send out an invitation to each other by staring at the other one, then scratching their paws on the wall or table to get the other attention. Well she gave in, but I made them stop, so she must be feeling better.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ihope Lily is better soon!
I'm totally neurotic when Beamer looks not 100% or if he stubs his toe on something, or bangs his head on the coffee table.. ughhh... its the worst!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I noticed last night after grooming Lily that she is limping. It looks like it is one of her front legs, but I cannot tell which one. I thouht maybe I had cut a pad or a quick, but her paws appear to be fine upon manipulation. DH says he noticed a little limp from her yesterday am, but since it was raining I did not have her outside much. By last night she was limping REAL bad, but seems better and is only slightly limping this am. So that tells me that is mostly likely is muscular and will try to limit her activity today. Any suggestions??


I go running off to the vet with anything so I'm not one to ask but we are sending good wishes to Lily


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Once freddie was limping on his front leg on our walk. He did it for a several minutes, so I carried him. After about 10 minutes of carrying him, he wanted down. Then he was running like crazy as if nothing happened. I think maybe he hurt his paw or stepped on a pricker.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I totally examined her paws, pads, nails, etc and nothing hurt her to the touch. The fact that she is better after resting tells me that it is most likely a strain and will get better with time. We will just have to restrict her the best we can for a few days and watch her. It is good that it has been and is still raining out, this way she is not tempted for yard play.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:angel:Sending a leg healing angel to little Miss Lily:angel:
:hug:to mom for worrying so much:hug:

Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad Lily is doing better. Can't blame her for limping with this lousy weather.
:hug:


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Laurie, I hope Lily is feeling better!! I love the visual of how your dogs communicate with just their eyes to challenge each other to a game of RLH!!!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Laurie, Oliver and I are holding good thoughts for Lily too. My friends tease me about calling "lifeflight and taking Olie to the Mayo clinic" everytime he looks crosseyed, so I really praise your patience. 

Good work.
Dana


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw Laurie, if it isn't one thing with these angels it's another. Sending healing vibes her (your) way.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

We had two miniature schnauzers. One had the vet work on her paw, it was all wrapped up, and she couldn't walk on it very well. She got carried everywhere and lots of attention. The other dog started limping as well. I think she saw the limp was getting attention, so she started limping.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the good wishes. I am sure she will get better soon. She is a smart girl and when I tell her to stop and lay down, she does. So in a few days, she should be back to normal. It is so nice to have so many friends (furry and not) who keep us in their thoughts!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

So glad sweet Lily is feeling better. Keep us posted.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am glad that Lily is feeling better. Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I am glad that she is doing better.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

With a great "mom" like you Laurie, Lily will be fine in no time at all. Get well soon Lily!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear Lily had another limping problem.  It sounds like she's already doing better, so it must jsut be a muscle pull. Still you might mark it on the calendar and mention both times to the vet the next time your in.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Lily


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How worrisome! I'm so glad to read that Lily is doing better today. It's scary when we notice these things in our Havs. You did all the right things, so you are very much a good mommy! 

Hugs to you both!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Laurie,

I'm sorry to hear about Lily. I hope she continues to get better every day! It sounds like you are taking good care of her.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Christy - that is a very good point! I will remember to mention that so they can check out her legs during her yearly! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor girl, hows she doing today Laurie? I remember how easy it was to keep Ry quite when he was the only one in the house but after adding Monte to our family yikes it is very hard to keep 1 quite so I can only imagine how hard it is for you with 3 of them. Give Lily some extra belly rubs from us.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She seems ok today, but it usually gets worse during the day. She started limping again by last night. It is IMPOSSIBLE to keep her down when the other two are playing. Its like trying to keep your other 3 kids away from the one that has the chicken pox!!:frusty:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurief said:


> She seems ok today, but it usually gets worse during the day. She started limping again by last night. It is IMPOSSIBLE to keep her down when the other two are playing. Its like trying to keep your other 3 kids away from the one that has the chicken pox!!:frusty:


I could only imagine!! I can remember when my children were small how hard it was to keep the sick one quiet. I sure hope Lily gets better soon!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily seems to be doing much better. I have not seen her limp yet today, but I have been lucky because it has rained all day, so no outside RLH sessions. Thanks for all your good wishes, I am sure it is what helped her get better!:biggrin1:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Laurie,*

So glad to hear Lily is feeling better today. It's hard to keep them still especially when you have 2 others instigating, as you well know. Keep us posted.

Hugs,


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good to hear she is doing better... keep us posted!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Is Lily better now Laurie?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for asking Julie, yes she has stopped Limping & does seem to be playing like normal. She seems a little depressed, kinda down in the dumps,it is hard to explain. Hubby says she is fine, but a mommy knows!! I think that it is the change in the clocks!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, glad to know Lily is doing fine. Hope she is her usual self once she adjusts to the time change.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Good to hear Lilly is back to playing. Now were is that pink ball mommy got me, I'm ready for some fun wahooo..

I think the time change effected my boys a little as well, they seem more tired. I guess thats what happens when you mess with their schedule.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am happy Lilly is doing better. I hope she cheers up soon!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Glad Lilly limp is better. She is probably feeling the weather and time change. I am not a huge fan of this time of year either!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hopefully it is just the time change and difference in the weather.I noticed Quincy sleeping more during the day too.

:clap2:Glad Lily's limp is better Laurie.....she probably just pulled a muscle or something playing and running hard.They do seem to be pretty tough and bounce back quickly.They are like a timex....take a licking and keep on ticking!:kiss:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear Lily's limp is gone! The time change is hitting us hard here too! I just wanna stay in bed all day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Christy, I know, it is 6:30 here on the east coast and I about ready for bed already. Its crazy!!


----------

